# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ياليت رابط مباشر لاسعار العملات  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المحرر الصحفي

ياليت يا اخواني تعطونا افضل رابط مباشر للاسعار 
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياليت يا اخواني تعطونا افضل رابط مباشر للاسعار 
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 افضل حاجة هى شركتك التى بها حسابك الشخصى او تابع اى برنامج من برامج الميتا
ويكون فى العلم ان هناك فوارق فى الاسعار بين الشركات تصل احيانا الى 5 نقط فلذلك افضلهم شركتك

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> افضل حاجة هى شركتك التى بها حسابك الشخصى او تابع اى برنامج من برامج الميتا
> ويكون فى العلم ان هناك فوارق فى الاسعار بين الشركات تصل احيانا الى 5 نقط فلذلك افضلهم شركتك

 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
ولكني بعيد عن الجهاز الان لذا اطلب رابط الاسعار للأهمية

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
> ولكني بعيد عن الجهاز الان لذا اطلب رابط الاسعار للأهمية

 ده فيه رابط للاسعار Forex News | Forex Trading News | Currency Trading News

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> ده فيه رابط للاسعار Forex News | Forex Trading News | Currency Trading News

 ياعم سمير بارك الله فيك 
بس توهتني ادور على الاسعار
فين

----------


## ابو لاما

Real-Time Forex Quotes 
اتفضل 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياعم سمير بارك الله فيك 
> بس توهتني ادور على الاسعار
> فين

 على ايديك اليمين وانت داخل بس خلى بالك لازم يكون عندك جافا وبرض الموقع اللى حطه الاخ oanx

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> Real-Time Forex Quotes 
> اتفضل 
> ودي وتقديري

 بارك الله فيك 
مش راضي يفتح للأسف  ممكن تعطيني سعر 
gbpaud

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> على ايديك اليمين وانت داخل بس خلى بالك لازم يكون عندك جافا وبرض الموقع اللى حطه الاخ oanx

 معلش تعبناكم معانا 
ياليت سعر gpbaud  الان كم

----------


## ابو لاما

السعر الان بيع 2.1006 شراء 2.1016 
اجريت لك دراسة بسيطة عليه لقيت انه قابل للارتفاع اكثر من الانخفاض 
ودي وتقديري

----------


## قلب الاسد

تفضل أخى وادعيلى  XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site  تقبل ودى

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> السعر الان بيع 2.1006 شراء 2.1016 
> اجريت لك دراسة بسيطة عليه لقيت انه قابل للارتفاع اكثر من الانخفاض 
> ودي وتقديري

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> تفضل أخى وادعيلى  XE.com - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site   تقبل ودى

   تسلم اخي الكريم

----------

